# Swissvax Autobahn wheel detail! [pics!]



## -Raven- (Aug 26, 2010)

I've been in a Swissvax buying mood lately, and got myself some Swissvax Autobahn to try out! As great as the C.Quartz coating on my wheels are, I just couldn't help myself! That's the detailing way!!! :lol:

So, continuing on from the C.Quartz coating wheel protection 7 month update thread.....
http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=263537

The wheels were given a wipe down with CarPro Eraser to ensure a perfectly clean C.Quartz surface.




























Beautiful gloss! Why am I waxing these again?  :lol:



















Faces.



















Swissvax Autobahn! This is the 50ml size.










The Swissvax 50ml size pots come with a great inner lid. I like this design! :thumb:










The wax itself is really soft and oily. Very smooth, not grainy at all. I've read about what wonderful smell this has, and it does. Just what it exactly smells like seems to be a good debate! I've read it smells like chocolate or fudge, but I think mine smells more like rasberries with a hint cinnimon? I might write to Swissvax and see what they think! 










The Swissvax Autobahn was extremely easy to use. It spread like butter, and a very little goes a very long way! This 50ml pot of mine is going to last quite a while.....

Left to haze for about 10 minutes.





































The Autobahn residue wiped off extremely easily, and left a wonderful gloss! :argie: Seemed to be a fair improvement on the 7 month old C.Quartz. :thumb:





































The tyres were treated to Swissvax Pneu.










Wheel all mounted up again










Blinging out in the sun!










I'm interested to see how long this Autobahn actually lasts. I got a a great foundation on the wheels with C.Quartz, but the Autobahn added a heap of gloss and slickness. Only time will tell.....

I'll be using the Autobahn on the front bumper of the IS-F as well for max durability, which was recommended to me from my good friend MAXI! :wave:

If Swissvax Autobahn is good enough for Bugatti Veyron, It should go great on the IS-F! :car:


----------



## AaronGTi (Nov 2, 2010)

Awesome mate :thumb:


----------



## bero1306 (Jan 24, 2011)

Nice job, :thumb:


----------



## -Raven- (Aug 26, 2010)

Cheers guys! I'm quite surprised by the extra gloss Autobahn gave!


----------



## alexj (Apr 12, 2012)

They look great, but they looked pretty good before

and should look fantastic for that kind of outlay on Swissvax product

In the UK approx prices 50ml autobahn £36 and Pneu 250ml £19 

Sounds like the 50ml Autobahn will last a while,

from reading Swiisvax description sounds like a fantastic product

what about the Pneu, how much did you use on four tyres

Cant see 250ml lasting very long

What did you apply it with ?

How do prices compare down under ?

I would be interested to see some photos after a week, 

and a trip into the outback !


----------



## amiller (Jan 1, 2009)

Looks tremendous! :thumb:

Be interesting to find how the 'inferior' wax-coating holds up compared to CQuartz- look forward to your updates on this.

Nice pictures too


----------



## MAXI-MILAN (Oct 26, 2008)

Great work :thumb:


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

Good job mate :thumb:


----------



## -Raven- (Aug 26, 2010)

alexj said:


> They look great, but they looked pretty good before
> 
> and should look fantastic for that kind of outlay on Swissvax product
> 
> ...


Prices for Swissvax cost the same here.

My Pneu bottle is still over 1/2 full, and I've used it quite a fair bit. Only 2-3 sprays per tyre. I apply it with a cheap soft open cell black foam applicator, it does the trick without absorbing much at all. I tried the brush method, it lasts longer on the tyre, but you use about 4 times as much!  I love the look it gives, as well as the smell (passionfruit like most SV). Lasts a week or two easily. For the more budget conscious, try the Zaino Z16!  I'll stick to the Pneu! :lol:

I got the Autobahn because I got a bit excited with the ordering. I'll keep the thread updated with my thoughts over the next few weeks. :thumb:


----------



## -Raven- (Aug 26, 2010)

amiller said:


> Looks tremendous! :thumb:
> 
> Be interesting to find how the 'inferior' wax-coating holds up compared to CQuartz- look forward to your updates on this.
> 
> Nice pictures too


Me too! 

I wouldn't mind comparing to shield and endurance, but I think I might get Concorso next. :thumb:


----------



## dhiren_motilal (Apr 3, 2011)

looks shiny! I can see the flake popping out on the front panel, looks awesome. hows reflexus holding up?


----------



## -Raven- (Aug 26, 2010)

dhiren_motilal said:


> looks shiny! I can see the flake popping out on the front panel, looks awesome. hows reflexus holding up?


Hey Dhiren mate! That side guard just got a coat of SV Mirage! 

The Reflexus holding up extremely well! Not quite so much oily wetness as Onyx or Mirage, but it's got a sensational glow to it! Looks nice and sharp! I think it's going to be quite durable by the looks of it. :thumb:


----------



## luca (Mar 3, 2012)

Very nice!


----------



## Grommit (May 3, 2011)

Based on this review I'm gonna get the Autobahn. Wanted something from the Swissvax range for ages. Good work


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

Have to say i have been keen to try this and after seeing this it looks fantastic


----------



## -Raven- (Aug 26, 2010)

Grommit said:


> Based on this review I'm gonna get the Autobahn. Wanted something from the Swissvax range for ages. Good work


i wouldn't have a clue about durability, but it smells pretty good and is extremely economical to use! I'll update this thread with durability and performance over the next month or so.

Smell to me is hard to say, maybe raspberries with chocolate? Maple syrup?


----------



## ronwash (Mar 26, 2011)

Autobahn is mainly a show wax,and a great one.
at 300c Durability is not its strong point,
for durability opti-coat is the BEST product,the most durable product for wheel seal/protection there is.


----------



## skorpios (Sep 11, 2011)

No matter the protection I love your rims whatsoever!! 
They look awesome!


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

ronwash said:


> Autobahn is mainly a show wax,and a great one.
> at 300c Durability is not its strong point,
> for durability opti-coat is the BEST product,the most durable product for wheel seal/protection there is.


How do you find the opti coat compared to say c1.5 and other seals and gloss levels thanks derek


----------



## chopperreid (May 22, 2010)

I think it smells like cola cubes!


----------

